# Cops apparently not immune to red flag laws



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> An NYPD sergeant cheated on his girlfriend, who is too a cop, with a fellow officer whose husband is also...you guessed it.. a cop.
> 
> Following?
> 
> Well, the four officers have now had their guns taken away after their bosses feared they would KILL each other.


This very well may have been a department policy but it seems to me they had their rights violated for something they MIGHT have done not something they did. I hope cops are paying attention to this.

https://kfiam640.iheart.com/content/2019-01-07-four-cops-in-love-square-stripped-of-guns-so-they-wouldnt-kill-each-other/


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

On the other hand, sounds like the makings of a good sitcom...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This very well may have been a department policy but it seems to me they had their rights violated for something they MIGHT have done not something they did. I hope cops are paying attention to this.
> 
> https://kfiam640.iheart.com/content/2019-01-07-four-cops-in-love-square-stripped-of-guns-so-they-wouldnt-kill-each-other/


Immoral people with uncontrolled passions might not be carrying weapons on duty until they get their acts together.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

If they're all in the same precinct, it could get messy really fast LOL.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Immoral people with uncontrolled passions might not be carrying weapons on duty until they get their acts together.


In the story it says they seized 9 guns from four people. Just taking a guess but I would think some were their personal weapons.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just like a divorce. Lawyers automatically file pfa on the husband reguardless if there has been abuse or not and fire arms are seized. Depending on municipality there are poorly stored, marked with an electric pen or impossible to get back. The first two destroys the value plus Destroys ones rights. 

Yes their are hot heads out there that need more than a pfa. Judges make errors frequently. Give it time and with every relation break up or tiff confiscation will occur.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The fact that I could not pronounce some of the names told me something.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> The fact that I could not pronounce some of the names told me something.


What does a persons name tell you?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> What does a persons name tell you?


Sometimes it tells me that they don't understand punctuation.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Sometimes it tells me that they don't understand punctuation.


Sorry, I forgot, I'm not suppose to respond to you. Won't do it again. Bye


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you're dealing with NYC >>>> that's like a foreign country when it comes to guns - people think CA is bad because NYC keeps a lower profile ....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> you're dealing with NYC >>>> that's like a foreign country when it comes to guns - people think CA is bad because NYC keeps a lower profile ....


I have been to both places once, never again, I'll just stay in America thank you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cops have been in a shaky position ever since Clinton passed his Crime Bill. Misdemeanors like, pleading guilty to simple assault, will get a cop fired, because his right to carry a weapon will be revoked.

DOJ Criminal Reference Manual:
As enacted the statute defines "misdemeanor crime of domestic violence" (MCDV) as any state or federal misdemeanor that - "has, as an element, the use or attempted use of physical force, or the threatened use of a deadly weapon,

*And so on, the NYPD is reaping what it has sown; since they have persecuted gun owns since the Sullivan Act.*

https://www.justice.gov/jm/criminal...ons-possession-firearms-individuals-convicted


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Police should live by the same laws they enforce! if anything they should be held to stricter laws!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

If it was it their police issue weapons I don't see a problem, if they took any personal firearms, then that's a problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dirty little secret in LE . DA's and others often work with LEO that have been accused of domestic violence to get charges changed. If they don't they are done in LE. Quiet little reminders to spouse if they stick with the charges no money ect. My sister was married to a LEO at one time. He hit her big time, come to find out same with his first wife but it was taken care of. Even in sisters case DA reduced the charge so he could remain in LE. Come to find out same DA that let the first one side.
Amazing how injuries can get reduced to a verbal exchange. We live in a strange world laws meant to protect often are miss used. Then then same laws are not enforced when they should be. Someone will always get burned wrong fully and other will walk when they should not have. All about being connected or not and the PC of the day.
I know someone right now facing 60 days in jail over a facebook video posted by another person. Just BS talk with a weapon in the video not loaded. Charge is Disorderly conduct. How can you be charge because some one saw a video that offended them?
DA wants to take all firearms for 18 months on top of it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The big hole in this procedure is that how does the authority know when they have all the defendant's firearms? We're preppers, remember. We have stuff buried, stored with relatives, hidden in secret wall safes, even beneath everything in the guy's underwear drawer. In one gun magazine I saw an ad for furniture with secret storage panels.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> The big hole in this procedure is that how does the authority know when they have all the defendant's firearms? We're preppers, remember. We have stuff buried, stored with relatives, hidden in secret wall safes, even beneath everything in the guy's underwear drawer. In one gun magazine I saw an ad for furniture with secret storage panels.


That's when you have a plan already in place now. Mine is to have a cheap pistol and a cheap rifle to hand them. "Here they are, officer. But I gotta ask... how am I supposed to protect myself now?"

Odds are, they'll check the box marked "Complied".

Same strategy works for non-red-flag events when they come a-knockin'.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's when you have a plan already in place now. Mine is to have a cheap pistol and a cheap rifle to hand them. "Here they are, officer. But I gotta ask... how am I supposed to protect myself now?"
> 
> Odds are, they'll check the box marked "Complied".
> 
> Same strategy works for non-red-flag events when they come a-knockin'.


I would guess it's not going to be a "door to door" thing. More likely they'll put a hold on your state tax return or some type of hold on another state run agency you use like drivers license. Until you come in and "comply" you'll be in limbo.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I would guess it's not going to be a "door to door" thing. More likely they'll put a hold on your state tax return or some type of hold on another state run agency you use like drivers license. Until you come in and "comply" you'll be in limbo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


With red flag laws, they_ will_ come to you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> With red flag laws, they_ will_ come to you.


Yes. I meant general confiscation.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds similar to a story one of my old hypo Sgts told on a drive to Austin several decades ago. . I got to grilling him about how many Troopers he had fired in his career. He say he fired one guy..who was having sex with his partners wife in a two man station. Thats not very nice..but nobody lost a gun. That just aint right.


----------

